# Related Sites > SqlCredit >  Job Change for Author

## rgarrison

On October 22nd, I started my new job as a Data Architect at WebMD Health Services. I spent over eight years at Corillian and had a great time.

I am very excited about the change and look forward to learning a lot.

Rob

----------

